# Squirrel Hunt



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Squirrel Hunt
Central Michigan Sportsman Club
October 31 09
Located 4 miles east of Stanton on 522 
Breakfast 7 am till 9 am 
Registration $10 breakfast FREE
Back by 2 pm 
Turn in 1 squirrel per hunter 
For a ticket on a 22 rifle 
Door prizes with registration
Hunt with or without dogs. 


989-291-5181


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

theres been a few fellows posting about being new to squirrel hunting. this would be a great experiance for you.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Any one coming? This is in with our michigan cur and fiest weekend if you want to see a good squirrel dog work come on out Dan


----------



## No.4shot (Oct 22, 2002)

If I were available I would love to, but will be out of town. I have always wanted to watch squirrel dogs work. I have watched the videos on youtube but it is still not like real life.

don't tell my lab but when my she dies one of the breeds I am considering is a fiest.


----------



## SchuStrings32jg (Jul 13, 2008)

How many people can hunt with you and how much land is available to hunt on?


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Lots of state land we are right in the middle of the stanton state game area. Every one splits up we can put people who want to try hunting with dogs with someone
Dan


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

PM sent. I am definately interested and have plenty of experience hunting, especially for squirrels.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

We are 20 or 30 minites west of alma and a little south Drawing is a 2 Pm you can enter up till then 22 rifel and lots of door prizes Come on out Dan


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Keep reminding me Dan ! :lol::lol::lol:
I can probably guide also.


----------



## strawboss (Sep 7, 2009)

If only I didn't have to work that morning. I wanna try hunting with a dog so bad


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Been working to get things ready New wood stove in the club house, with a ring of chairs set up for the lies. Friday night ukc bench show and **** hunt, Buddy **** hunts, and Texas holdem, Venison stew on the stove. Saturday morning breakfast and squirrel hunt with first place a 22. saturday night hide and meat hunt. Sunday breakfast and packing up Looking forward to this Dan


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

How many guys do you think will be attending the event Saturday? The only thing that would keep me from showing up is if I end up going to Traverse City to visit my family.


----------



## gawelg (Mar 19, 2008)

Dan

Is there also a UKC **** hunt in Stanton this Friday? If so what time?

Thanks, Gary


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

My mistake Nkc Cur and Fiest **** Hunt


----------



## No Deer (Nov 24, 2005)

Danny Thank you very much. My friends and I had a great time going out with you and Dave and Dennis. It was the first time any of us had ever done squirrel hunting over dogs and hopefully won't be the last time. We were all using flintlock smooth bores which really added to our enjoyment. Mike is now contemplating getting himself a squirrel dog, much to his wife's dismay :lol: (she thinks two dogs in the house already is enough,....... go figure) Maybe we will make it out to another hunt with you guys this year.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

Had a great time with Mike we had a old mans hunt we just strolled through thru woods and let drifter do his thing we may have walked 1 and 1/4 miles but by the garman said drifter did 9 and 1/2 miles. the last tree he was out 300 yards and it took us about 20 minutes to get there. But he kept the squirrel pinned to the side of that tree. Mike lied it down with his flintlock was impressed it worked every time all day in the rain. You are all invited back Michigan Squirrel Dog Association is having a buddy hunt out of Stanton on the 12th of December buddy hunt and back for a pot luck lunch. Hope to see you there Dan


----------

